

Free games for Playstation Network downtime revealed - digitalclubb
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/16/details-for-playstation-network-and-qriocity-customer-appreciation-program-in-north-america/

======
digitalclubb
For EU customers, the list has one change:
[http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/05/16/details-of-the-
wel...](http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/05/16/details-of-the-welcome-back-
programme-for-scee-users-2/)

